# We Would Love to Adopt a Dog



## Kieran Boniface (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi,

We are a loving family of 5 who would love to adopt a dog. Having come from the fostering and adoption twice myself, I know first hand the importance of giving a living being the love and nourishment it deserves.

We would love the opportunity to adopt a small dog, puppy or adolescent dog into our beautiful family.

Due to lockdown its been a long and frustrating road to try and acquire one and would love to hear from you if you have a dog who you know would appreciate copious amounts of cuddles and walks.

We live in Totton on the back of the New Forest and have so many parks for our lovely dog to enjoy, plus 3 wonderful children who loves animals so much.

We look forward to hearing from you

Many thanks 

Kieran Boniface


----------



## Ian246 (Oct 27, 2018)

No one with any sense will hand over their dog to complete strangers (with all due respect) - and you should be very careful about adopting from strangers - puppy farmers and dog thieves will come up with all sorts of ‘convincing’ stories as to how they’ve got the dog and why they need to pass it on. You can easily end up with a dog with behavioural problems, diseases, etc. 
You’d be better off contacting local rescue centres - they can check your circumstances and hopefully find a dog which would suit you - and make sure you would suit him or her. They may also be able to provide some support if/when you have problems. Rescue dogs do need careful handling and many have difficulties adjusting - don’t fear, they generally get there, it just takes time and understanding.
Good luck, anyway.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

This isn't a rehoming site so it's unlikely anyone will offer you a dog on here.

The best course of action is to contact rescues, people here can recommend ones in your local area or breed specific ones if there is a breed you are interested in. 

They are a better option than rehoming directly as they will have assessed the dogs in their care & find a good match for you, will carry out homechecks & ongoing support if needed & will offer backup in the event that you can no longer keep the dog.


----------

